# Was hält mein Bike aus? (KTM Ultra 3.29)



## GourmetZocker (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo Biker,

ich habe folgendes MTB: KTM Ultra 3.29 und bin soweit ganz zufrieden. Es ist mein erstes Rad seit gefühlten 10 Jahren aber da meine Kondition ganz gut ist (ich gehe viel laufen und Inlineskaten) fahre ich derzeit mindestens einmal die Woche auf den Wiener Kahlenberg und wieder hinunter. Ich habe bisher nicht das Gefühl, dass mich das Bike in irgendeiner Weise behindert nur weil es unter 600 gekostet hat.

Da ich eine neue Anfahrt durch den Wald auf holprigem und steilen Gelände gefunden und auch folgendes Video gesehen habe: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Hr998bC3aY"]Sport ist Mord:Geschwindigkeitsweltrekord auf dem Fahrrad      - YouTube[/nomedia] frage ich mich was mein MTB eigentlich alles aushält.

1.) Für wieviel km/h sind meine Reifen und der Rahmen gedacht? Bisher hatte ich nur für kurze Zeit eine Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 45km/h und da war mir schon etwas mulmig zumute.

2.) Was passiert eigentlich wenn einem der Reifen platzt? Stürzt man sofort oder wird man nur langsamer?

3.) Für Sprünge aus welcher Höhe ist das Rad gedacht? Ein Kumpel von mir hat ein richtiges Downhill Bike aus Karbon von Canondale (2500 Gebrauchtpreis) und meint er schafft 5 Meter.

4.) könnte ich ohne Probleme mehrere Stufen herunterfahren oder muss ich befürchten, dass die Reifen Platzen, einen 8er bekommen oder dass die Kette springt?

5.) Wie stark kann der Neigungswinkel auf Asphalt oder Pflastersteinen sein, wenn man sich in die Kurve legt, bevor man Grip verliert?

6.) Wie lange kann ich mit meinen Bremsen Downhill fahren? Bei meiner neuen Abfahrt war ich fast die ganze Zeit am Bremsen.

7.) habe ich einen großen Nachteil beim Downhill fahren, wenn ich ein Hardtail habe?

8.) Würde mein Bike folgende Strecke aushalten? [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd1Ml61aHnQ"]Bikepark Zauberberg Semmering Image Video      - YouTube[/nomedia]


MfG GourmetZocker


----------



## Thiel (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

wenn dir mulmig wird, solltest du nicht schneller fahren. 

wenn ein schlauch / reifen platzt, ists wie beim auto. je nachdem wie, wo und wann, kann man stürzen.

das rad ist für keine sprünge ausgelegt. es wird kleine sprünge vom bordstein zb. aber nicht sofort übel nehmen. 
sowas geht aber alles auf die haltbarkeit, vor allem auf die laufräder. 

die reifen werden nicht so schnell bei treppen platzen. die chance das die laufräder aber selber was abkriegen, ist viel größer.

wie stark man sich in kurven legen kann, ist nicht vorhersagbar.
das hängt von den reifen ab, vom druck und vom fahrer.

du kannst mit deinen bremsen so lange bremsen, bis sie zu heiß sind und das fading einsetzt. wann das eintritt, kann man auch nicht vorhersagen. mit einer guten bremstechnik, kann man das aber deutlich hinausszögern.

mit deinem rad hast du nur nachteile im downhill, da die ganze haltbarkeit rapide abnimmt. es ist nicht dafür gebaut.

es wird auf einer downhill / freeride strecke nicht sofot auseinander brechen. 
wenn ein profi mit dem rad fahren würde, käme das rad wohl nicht unten an.
es liegt sehr viel am fahrstil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (21. Mai 2012)

zu 8.) nein. der einsatzbereich der xct ist laut suntour "recreational trail", das heisst über die wiese fahren ist noch ok, eigentlich dürfte sie sich nicht mal "mtb-gabel" nennen. ich weiß wovon ich rede, hatte das ding selbst mal...

zu 7.) mit der richtigen fahrtechnik könntest du sogar einen vorteil haben

zu 6.) informier dich bitte was "downhill" ist. ich vermute du meinst einfach bergabfahren auf der strasse...

zu 5.) ausprobieren, versuch macht klug...

zu 4.) wenn genug luft drauf ist sollten die felgen heil bleiben, die kette wird auf jeden fall springen, zumindest ohne kefü

zu 3.) maximal 10cm

zu 2.) was verstehst du unter "reifen platzen"? durch ein loch stürzt man i.d.r. nicht gleich

zu 1.) auf ebener strasse sind durchaus auch 60km/h drin. mit der gabel hätte ich allerdings angst...


----------



## Snap4x (21. Mai 2012)

8. Besuch mal einen Bikepark, auf Videos schaut alles leicht aus.
7. Zu hoher Rahmen, wenn du DH fahren willst. Außerdem zu schmale Reifen und zu weiche Felgen. Schau dir mal richtige DH Bikes an!
PS: Radde könnte es 
6. Bau dir ne größere Bremsscheibe ein und die Reichweite erhöht sich.
Achte aber auf die max. Scheibengröße (wird wohl bei 160 mm liegen  ) 
5. Also ich komme ganz tief mit meinen Hardtail 
4. Alles Ja! Kann bei jeden Rad passieren.
3. Schaffen tun sie alle auch 100 Meter... nur die Frage is wie... Ich geb denen 1 Meter und zerstörte Komponenten
2. Reifenplatzer stürzt man meistens, wenn das bei schneller fahrt passiert, aber das passiert eigtl. nie. Im Stand ist es nur teuer 
1. Fahr so schnell du willst...oder kannst.


----------



## cytrax (22. Mai 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> 8. Besuch mal einen Bikepark, auf Videos schaut alles leicht aus.
> 7. Zu hoher Rahmen, wenn du DH fahren willst. Außerdem zu schmale Reifen und zu weiche Felgen. Schau dir mal richtige DH Bikes an!
> *PS: Radde könnte es*



Er KANN es  http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17185


DH Lauf von Danny Hart  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqYgAX6D43Q"]Danny Hart's 2011 World Championship Winning Downhill Run at Champery      - YouTube[/nomedia]
Immer schön dem Kommentator zuhören 

und das ist ein DH Bike:


----------



## david99 (22. Mai 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> DH Lauf von Danny Hart  Danny Hart's 2011 World Championship Winning Downhill Run at Champery      - YouTube
> Immer schön dem Kommentator zuhören


muahaha zu geil  bei 12 sekunden vorsprung frag ich mich - haben die anderen geschoben? 

@gourmetzocker:
so sieht downhill dann bei trockener witterung aus: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Uxa2t8onfo"]Sam Hill - World Championship Val Di Sole (Freecaster)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## cytrax (22. Mai 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> muahaha zu geil  bei 12 sekunden vorsprung frag ich mich - haben die anderen geschoben?
> 
> Hammer geiler Lauf vom Danny
> 
> ...



Schade das ihn in der letzten Kurve gemault hat...


----------



## david99 (22. Mai 2012)

die reifen waren schuld


----------



## cytrax (22. Mai 2012)

Wie immer hehehehe


----------



## GourmetZocker (23. Mai 2012)

Danke für die zahlreichen kompetenten Antworten. Jetzt weiß ich, dass ich echtes Downhill lieber nicht fahren sollte. Aber ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass mein Rad einen etwas härtere Abfahrt im Wald nicht aushalten soll. Es ist eine 10 Minuten lange fahrt auf Schotter, Wurzeln und manchmal etwas gröberen Steinen. Also im Grunde keine Sprünge.

Was kann im schlimmsten Fall mit der Federgabel passieren?


----------



## Snap4x (23. Mai 2012)

GourmetZocker schrieb:


> Was kann im schlimmsten Fall mit der Federgabel passieren?



Brechen oder sogar explodieren.

Schaftbrechen:





Kaltvervormung:





Oder nach einer abfahrt schaut es dann so aus:





Oder das:





oder einfach nur so:





oder der Hinterbau bricht dir:





Oder es endet so:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sera (23. Mai 2012)

Weil ich gerade deine Signatur lese: Helm hast du aber schon auf beim fahren, oder? Ansonsten würde ich mir erstmal gar keine Gedanken mehr über irgendwelche Strecken machen, sondern erstmal einen besorgen!


----------



## GourmetZocker (23. Mai 2012)

Danke für die abschreckenden Bilder. Sollten auf jedem nicht-Downhill-Bike als Warnsticker aufgeklebt werden 

Hier nochmal zur Veranschaulichung: meine Strecke ist in etwa gleich von der Beschaffung. Evtl etwas holpriger, brauche ich dafür etwa wirklich schon ein echtes DH Bike? [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urmnUuCdxAk"]Kahlenberg Trails.mov      - YouTube[/nomedia].


----------



## Snap4x (23. Mai 2012)

Dafür is dein Rad mehr oder weniger geeignet und ausgelegt


----------



## Twenty-Six (23. Mai 2012)

Das Kona auf dem letzten Bild sieht von der Geometrie irgendwie etwas komisch aus - is das original? 

Zu deiner Frage:
Wie Cr3ckbOt schon gesagt hat, dass ist so ziemlich das wofür dein Bike gemacht ist.
Mein Cube (welches von der Ausstattung her höherwertiger ist) muss sich auch mal härteren Herausforderungen stellen und über natürliche Stufen oder Kicker springen wenn die halt grad da sind. Ich bin mir aber immer im klaren darüber das so etwas  wie auf den Bildern passieren kann.
Wenn du erst anfängst mit dem biken würde ich dir eher zur Vorsicht raten, als hinterher doch zu merken das es zu viel war.
Und Helm ist natürlich Pflicht - auf keinen Fall ohne!


----------



## --- (24. Mai 2012)

Twenty-Six schrieb:


> Das Kona auf dem letzten Bild sieht von der Geometrie irgendwie etwas komisch aus - is das original?



Also, ich glaube das gehört so. Jedenfalls das erste Kona das mir von der Geo her so einigermaßen gut gefällt.


----------



## wesone (24. Mai 2012)

Twenty-Six schrieb:


> Das Kona auf dem letzten Bild sieht von der Geometrie irgendwie etwas komisch aus - is das original?



Klar ist das Original


Das Verfahren nennt sich Hydroverforming


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (24. Mai 2012)

dachte wandverforming ^^


----------



## HobbyMTBDriver (25. Mai 2012)

Selbst billige Fahrräder halten schon einiges aus. 

Ich hab das einfach mal versucht anhand eines billig Baumarkt Trekking Rades, welches eh entsorgt werden sollte nachzuvollziehen. Obwohl es sich hier um ein Billigprodukt handelte bedurfte es einiger böswilliger Maßnahmen bis da mal etwas ernsthaft defekt war. 

Anderseits können durch einen Materialfehler auch hochwertige Bauteile schlapp machen - bei mir wars ne Kurbel die knacks machte. 

Also alles im einem sollte man sein eigenes Fahrrad kennenlernen und gesunden Menschenverstand walten lassen, was denn das Gefährt nun aushalten sollte und was man lieber meiden sollte.


----------



## mmr (30. Mai 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MtPxSf8mxU"]Mountainbike-Test Kabel1 Abenteuer Leben Part1      - YouTube[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eY756ZEpBS8"]Mountainbike-Test Kabel1 Abenteuer Leben Part2      - YouTube[/nomedia]
ehrlich gesagt weiss ich garnicht wo das problem liegt. Fahr einfach runter und guck ob es passt. Wenn paar anspruchsvollere pasagen kommen. Dann bremst du halt und rollst langsamer. Der spruch von mtbisokay trifft mal wieder vollkommen zu. zu viel internet versaut den fahrstil.

Was hieß ktm nochmal? Keine Tausend Meter ?!


----------



## Snap4x (30. Mai 2012)

Gräbst du gerne schon totgeglaubte Fräds aus?


----------



## mmr (31. Mai 2012)

Nein, das Thema war bei mir an zweiter stelle und der Letzte beitrag vom  25.05.2012. Nix tot


----------

